# The 289th "What breed is my dog" thread!



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

Some of you may have read one or more of my posts on DogForum regarding my girl, who was found wandering in the road and dragging a steel cable tie-out with both ends attached to her collar. 

Because she came to me with no history, I was not able to answer the question that inevitably came up when I took her out in public, “What breed is she?”

She’s a beautiful girl, and many people think she is a designer breed (like a Labradoodle).

Well … thanks to almost a year of reading posts on this forum, watching her carefully, comparing photos of her and other dogs and reading about the peculiarities of various breeds, I have finally come an almost certain conclusion. My girl is a cross between a *Cocker Spaniel *and a *Labrador Retriever*.

There is still one thing I still can’t figure out though. Why do I get so many funny looks when I am now asked, “What breed is she?” and I simply reply that she is a “Cock Adore!”


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

She really looks more like long-haired doxie and lab. She's beautiful, regardless. Have you looked into getting a DNA test done on her? That might be fun.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Holy Cow is that dog CUTE! First off I think this is more like the 4,500 what's my breed thread but who's counting. I think Lab, cocker and maybe some Doxie? Seems like a rather long body and looks like a longer face too. SUPER CUTE dog.


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well there may be some Doxie.. but that would ruin my punch line.. ; )

Who knows what "she is"... I have thought about a DNA, but I love her the way she is so it really does not matter who the parents were. thanks for the complements. The pics were after she got back from the groomer. she does look good after a haircut, but she a little rough looking now.. as soon as it warms up she goes back to the groomers.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

It's hard to tell how tall she is but maybe Setter...the ears and hair. People ask me what Roxxy is and I have no clue. She is a beauty tho. She is in a much better place now and that's all that matters.

P.S. Love your "designer" name.


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> It's hard to tell how tall she is


18 inches high at the top of her back. 40 pounds. and a little mad at me for waking her up to take the measurments. lol


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

She is quite beautiful. Her hair is so shiny! And how lucky she is to have found you!

But you better be careful! You start telling people that you have a cockadore, they are going to want one, too!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

My goodness that dog is adorable!!!! My first thought was some kind of a setter, due to the body shape, but I really am NO expert. ;-)


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Don152 said:


>


Well aside from a breed guess,damm thats one beautiful dog!,those eyes are something else.

I agree with an earlier asumption of some kind of setter blood.
Something about the head and the neck lenth.

A friend of mine has a Mustalander that has a very similar face shape to your pooch.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like maybe Doxie and Setter to me...hard to say though. Gotta love the mystery mutts  (Irish Doxie? )

She's really pretty though...if she has a personality to match, you are a lucky person lol.

Personally when people say one of my dogs is nice-looking and asked the breed, it cracks me up to just calmly say 'mystery mutt.' People can't seem to understand that not knowing their breed ancestry doesn't bother me, lol.

That and "Ratroaheagle Shepherd" sounds funny.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

What a cutie!
And WOW don't those eyes grab you!!!!

Whatever she is a mix of - too cute.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Whatever she is, she's gorgeous!


----------



## Lounrox (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL that name is to much I cant stop laughing lol.... 
Just to let you know I had the DNA done I ordered the kit for muttmart from Biovet it was only $52- and I got the results back in 3 weeks and it didnt change the way I felt about out little Roxy girl but it was funny and interesting to see where some of her phyical traits come for. We dod it more for fun and also we get the same thing "WHAT BREED IS SHE" lol now thanks to DJsMOM I can proudly say she is a Chowliepeidoberdane! lol Good luck she is beautiful.


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

Lounrox said:


> LOL that name is to much I cant stop laughing lol....
> Just to let you know I had the DNA done I ordered the kit for muttmart from Biovet it was only $52- and I got the results back in 3 weeks .


You know what.. I am going to have to do the DNA thing.. Now I wonder more than ever. I saw a _Flat-Coated Retriever_ at Westminster and was amazed at how much she looks like one of those.. Heck I never heard of that breed before today. Checking other photos I see the hair patterns are very close.

Thanks to all who complemented her (and her groomer).. Not bad for a stray found on the streets who was never claimed by the original owners.


----------



## Lounrox (Dec 23, 2008)

Good for you if nothing else its fun to see what comes back. It wont change her or your love for her its just alot fun. She is stunning for sure....


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

That is a GEORGOUS dog! I love the eyes and the big furry ears!


----------

